# Your language



## LabbeDog (Mar 8, 2008)

Well well =) Hello there ppl. How about typing one sentence of your home language  

I think there is ppl from the whole world here on FA.
hmmm. chould we take the same sentence?
And wich one? hehe

How about this one  ---> Hello! My name is ****, and IÂ´m from ****  

And now my contribution 

 ---> Hej! Mitt namn Ã¤r LabbeDog, och jag Ã¤r frÃ¥n Sverige(Sweden)


----------



## Amundoryn (Mar 8, 2008)

Bonjour, mon nom est Amundoryn, je suis des Etats-Unis, mais ma nationalitÃ© originale est franÃ§ais.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats 2  Let us see more languages


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 8, 2008)

01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01001101 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01101101 00100000 01010011 01101111 01000011 01100001 01101100 00101110


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, I guess I'm pretty boring seeing how this is the only language I fluently speak...


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 8, 2008)

//311, (//1)12. 1_4131331)()(+;

3/3//7(_)411`/ 5()//3()//3 //45 (+901//(+ 7() 51>341{ 1337. 1 1=1(+(_)1231) 47 13457 17 51-1()(_)1) 133 51>()1{3// 1>()11(+1-171`/, 5112.

-17. (_)21-145.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

De naam's Magnus, kom uit holland XD

how boring T.T


----------



## Coffee (Mar 8, 2008)

Oi, mi namblo es Cafe y soy de fucking Colorado.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 8, 2008)

sup /fa/

Okay, just joking. I was not born from Anonymous. However, I am incredibly boring and have never spoken anything other than English fluently -- and even then, I occasionally get a few neurons crossed and make some pretty embarassing errors!

Hell, it feels like some of my neurons are crossed right now.

...

NO I AM NOT AN UNDERCOVER ROBOT. OR A ROBOT IN DISGUISE. D:<


----------



## Esplender (Mar 8, 2008)

Maaf, saya nnga tau banyak bahasa.

Despite that being my first language, I learned English a lot more.
I also used to know dickloads of Mandarin and French when I was younger, but they just seemed to fade away.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 8, 2008)

Fuck English, I can say this crap in more stuff! V:

ä½ å¥½ï¼Œæˆ‘å«ç“¦ï¼Œæˆ‘æ˜¯ç¾Žå›½äººã€‚
Hallo, meine Name ist Take, ich komme aus Ohio. :V
Jambo, jina langu ni Take, natoka Marekani.

That's all I can think of. X.x My Spanish is behind a serious mental block.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 9, 2008)

English: Hi, my name is Adelio Altomar. And I'm from Texas! And I'm a Mexican!

Spanish*: Hola, me llamo AdÃ©lio Ãltomar. Â¡Y yo soy de Tejas! Y estoy un Mexicano!

Alyat: Aurroyo, o me falati Adelio Altomar! Te o (sanya) vi Tecas! Te media Meciqano! 


*Note that my Spanish is rustier than a bike that's been in the ocean for a decade and that I can't communicate very well in it. I chiefly use English. However, I am trying to learn it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2008)

English: Hi! My name is Aden. I'm from America.

American: Howdeh. Mah name is Aden. Aayyyy-dennnn. Ahm frum 'Murica! Y'all better geddit right, fuckin' furriners.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 9, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> RON PAUL /fa/


*fix'd


My typical English: What up yo dick?  I'm Frank and I'm from North Carolina muthafucka!! *insert noises*

My small group of friends and I actually do talk like that.  Not in public, obviously.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2008)

Watcha, jolly good, tea and crumpets, bugger all, toodle pip cheerio, eh wot?


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Motherfucker. I'm Jinx. I'm from goddamn fuckin' Ireland, but moved to shithole America. Yeah.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 9, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word filters are hilarious, but sup is forever.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 9, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> English: Hi! My name is Aden. I'm from America.
> 
> American: Howdeh. Mah name is Aden. Aayyyy-dennnn. Ahm frum 'Murica! Y'all better geddit right, fuckin' furriners.




*laughing* YouÂ´r so cute


----------



## stoelbank (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, mijn naam is rick en ik kom uit nederland? >.>

i prefer english anyway...


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 9, 2008)

In Thai:à¸ªà¸§à¸±à¸ªà¸”à¸µ à¸œà¸¡à¸Šà¸·à¹ˆà¸­ à¸­à¸µà¹€à¸—à¸­à¸™à¸±à¸¥ à¹€à¸Ÿà¸¥à¸£à¹Œ à¸œà¸¡à¸¡à¸²à¸ˆà¸²à¸à¸›à¸£à¸°à¹€à¸—à¸¨à¹„à¸—à¸¢
I wonder how many could view Thai fonts anyway.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 9, 2008)

eternal_flare said:
			
		

> In Thai:à¸ªà¸§à¸±à¸ªà¸”à¸µ à¸œà¸¡à¸Šà¸·à¹ˆà¸­ à¸­à¸µà¹€à¸—à¸­à¸™à¸±à¸¥ à¹€à¸Ÿà¸¥à¸£à¹Œ à¸œà¸¡à¸¡à¸²à¸ˆà¸²à¸à¸›à¸£à¸°à¹€à¸—à¸¨à¹„à¸—à¸¢
> I wonder how many could view Thai fonts anyway.



I do =) *I think*


----------



## Thorne (Mar 9, 2008)

Greek: Î“ÎµÎ¹Î± ÏƒÎ¿Ï…. ÎœÎµ Î»Î­Î½Îµ Ixis. Î•Î¯Î¼Î±Î¹ Î±Ï€ÏŒ Ï„Î· Î£ÎºÏ‰Ï„Î¯Î±, ÎšÎ±Î¹ ÎµÎ¯ÏƒÏ„Îµ ÏŒÎ»Î± Ï„Î± Î¼Î±Î»Î±ÎºÎµÏ‚. 

Scots: See yew, ahm Ixis, and ahm fae Scotland. Gies a sap o' yer Buckie!


----------



## net-cat (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings. My name is net-cat and I'm from the United States.



			
				Uzhas said:
			
		

> //311, (//1)12. 1_4131331)()(+;
> 
> 3/3//7(_)411`/ 5()//3()//3 //45 (+901//(+ 7() 51>341{ 1337. 1 1=1(+(_)1231) 47 13457 17 51-1()(_)1) 133 51>()1{3// 1>()11(+1-171`/, 5112.
> 
> -17. (_)21-145.


The sad part about that is that I have an easier time deciphering arbitrary romance languages than I do that...



			
				eternal_flare said:
			
		

> In Thai:à¸ªà¸§à¸±à¸ªà¸”à¸µ à¸œà¸¡à¸Šà¸·à¹ˆà¸­ à¸­à¸µà¹€à¸—à¸­à¸™à¸±à¸¥ à¹€à¸Ÿà¸¥à¸£à¹Œ à¸œà¸¡à¸¡à¸²à¸ˆà¸²à¸à¸›à¸£à¸°à¹€à¸—à¸¨à¹„à¸—à¸¢
> I wonder how many could view Thai fonts anyway.


I can...


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 9, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Greetings. My name is net-cat and I'm from the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I came to aware that WinXp&vista have built-in language packs.
So, I think anyone could view it.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually, in XP, they aren't enabled by default. I had to go and turn them on manually. (Although some OEMs might turn them on themselves.)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 9, 2008)

I typically turn them on during installation, especially CJK support because I'm such a weeaboo because my rudimentary knowledge of Japanese makes it a lot easier to access Japanese sites such as Studio Pixel and Freedom House 2nd.


----------



## yak (Mar 10, 2008)

Salut! Pe mine mÄƒ cheamÄƒ Yuri, ÅŸi eu sunt from Moldova.
ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ‚! ÐœÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑƒÑ‚ Ð®Ñ€Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¸ Ñ Ð¸Ð· ÐœÐ¾Ð»Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹.

And of course,
Hello!. My name is Yuri, and i come from Moldova.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 10, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Salut! Pe mine mÄƒ cheamÄƒ Yuri, ÅŸi eu sunt from Moldova.
> ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ‚! ÐœÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑƒÑ‚ Ð®Ñ€Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¸ Ñ Ð¸Ð· ÐœÐ¾Ð»Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹.
> 
> And of course,
> Hello!. My name is Yuri, and i come from Moldova.








Should we be worried?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm from America so of course, English.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 10, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> I'm from America so of course, English.


No, American-English.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice to see all languages =)  This forum is sure world wide


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 11, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> The sad part about that is that I have an easier time deciphering arbitrary romance languages than I do that...



(//1)12. //37-(47;

1  1=4!1_  70  533  1-10//  !7  !5  541)  71-147  1337  1-145  4(1-13!/31)  !75  1>(_)121>053   01=   1-14/!//(+   4   //34//!//(+   3//(12!1>731)   !//   53Q(_)3//(3535   01=   5`///1301_5  71-1a7  12353//131_3  1_3773125.

!//  1=497,  71-13 //4`/  `/()(_)  54!1)  71-147  5()(_)//!)3!)  1_!1{3  4//  !//5(_)1_7  70 `/0(_)12  !//73!_3(+3//(3,  5112.

!// 51-1()127, 1337  !5  345`/, 71-13123 !5 //() 1)()(_)1>7   !//  //`/  //!//1)  71-147  `/()(_) 4123 5//47312 71-14// //3.  `/()(_)  51-1()(_)1_1) 133  4131_3 70 (+37 71-115.

|_7. (_)21-145.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 12, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> net-cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could someone decipher this?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 12, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I have an odd habit of using some UK or Canadian spellings like "Colour" and "Theatre" as you noticed. But it's still American English - I'm very very horrible at Spanish and Polish.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 16, 2008)

ã‚¢ã‚¿ã‚¤ã¯ã‚¸ãƒ£ãƒ³ã‚¯ãƒ©ãƒ‰ã£ã¦ã„ã†ã‚“ã ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ã‚‰æ¥ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚å‘½ã¯å¾Œï¼“ãƒ¶æœˆã—ã‹ãªã„ã‚“ã ã€‚

ã¾ã ãƒã‚§ãƒªãƒ¼ã ã—ã€‚ã€€ã€‚ã‚œã‚œï¼ˆÂ´ï¼¯ï½€ï¼‰Â°ã‚œã€‚


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 16, 2008)

jcfynx said:
			
		

> ã‚¢ã‚¿ã‚¤ã¯ã‚¸ãƒ£ãƒ³ã‚¯ãƒ©ãƒ‰ã£ã¦ã„ã†ã‚“ã ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ã‚‰æ¥ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚å‘½ã¯å¾Œï¼“ãƒ¶æœˆã—ã‹ãªã„ã‚“ã ã€‚
> 
> ã¾ã ãƒã‚§ãƒªãƒ¼ã ã—ã€‚ã€€ã€‚ã‚œã‚œï¼ˆÂ´ï¼¯ï½€ï¼‰Â°ã‚œã€‚




You dont say  * viewÂ´s only squares * hehe


----------



## Jayness (Mar 16, 2008)

Hei! Nimeni on Jay, ja olen kotoisin Suomesta.


And that's Finnish. :3


----------



## Esplender (Mar 16, 2008)

eternal_flare said:
			
		

> Uzhas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I'm trying too hard"


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 16, 2008)

English is my native language, but I can contribute El EspaÃ±ol!

Hola, me llamo Nocturne.  SolÃ³ he tomado dos semestres de EspaÃ±ol, por eso puedo decir muy poco.  Â¿TenÃ©is preguntas sobre EspaÃ±ol?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 16, 2008)

LabbeDog said:
			
		

> jcfynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Control Panel > Regional and Language Options > Second Tab > Far-East Asian language support


----------



## Katai (Mar 16, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> (//1)12. //37-(47;
> 
> 1 1=4!1_ 70 533 1-10// !7 !5 541) 71-147 1337 1-145 4(1-13!/31) !75 1>(_)121>053 01= 1-14/!//(+ 4 //34//!//(+ 3//(12!1>731) !// 53Q(_)3//(3535 01= 5`///1301_5 71-1a7 12353//131_3 1_3773125.
> 
> ...



CMDR. NET-CAT

I FAIL TO SEE HOW IT IS SAID THAT LEET HAS ACHEIVED IT'S PURPOSE OF HAVING A MEANING ENCRIPTED IN SEQUENCES OF SYMBOLS THAT RESEMBLE LETTERS.

IN FACT, THE WAY YOU SAID THAT SOUNDED LIKE INSULT TO YOUR INTELEGENCE (intelligence?), SIR.

IN SHORT, LEET IS EASY, THERE IS NO DOUBT IN MY MIND THAT YOU ARE SMARTER THAN ME. YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET THIS.

LT. UZHAS.

-

I'm bored...

oh..

Neben deutsch, bin ich auch noch in der Lage, di parlare italiano =)


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Mar 16, 2008)

Ciao, mi chiamo ali. Io sono di gli stati uniti. Non sono italiana, ma mi piace parlarlo.


----------



## BryanB (Mar 17, 2008)

Â¡Hola! Mi nombre es Bryan y soy de los Estadios Unidos.


----------



## LabbeDog (Mar 24, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> LabbeDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks =) *tailwag*


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 24, 2008)

ich hocke vorm pc,  trinke pepsi cola und habe urlaub.


----------



## AblazeEagle (Mar 24, 2008)

48 65 6a 2c 20 6d 69 74 20 6e 61 76 6e 20 65 72 20 4d 69 63 68 61 65 6c 20 6f 67 20 6a 65 67 20 65 72 20 66 72 61 20 44 61 6e 6d 61 72 6b 2c 20 6a 65 67 20 74 61 6c 65 72 20 64 61 6e 73 6b 20 73 6f 6d 20 49 20 6b 61 6e 20 73 65 20 6f 67 20 64 65 73 75 64 65 6e 20 65 6c 73 6b 65 72 20 6a 65 67 20 68 65 78 61 64 65 63 69 6d 61 6c 20 6b 6f 64 6e 69 6e 67 20 3a 50

Hallo, mein Name ist Michael und ich wohne in DÃ¤nemark.

Hej, mit navn er Michael og jeg bor i Danmark.

Hi my name is Michael and I live in Denmark.

I speak several tongues although I prefer English ^^


----------



## kamperkiller (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello! My name is Ed, and IÂ´m from the US


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, English is my native tongue and I only know snippets of Spanish. Makes me feel rather unlearned...and it's not only American English, is Alabama southern style. D:


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 24, 2008)

ich bin mÃ¼de


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, English is my native tongue and I only know snippets of Spanish. Makes me feel rather unlearned...and it's not only American English, is Alabama southern style. D:



Hey at least your accent is distinguishable and not bland. Italian accents are interesting when they're the type who swallow the ends of their words and bleed them together, such as "coffee" becomes "Coff". (pronounced "cough") 

So it's interesting when they say
"Hey! Do you want to go fuhCoff?"

(Yes that's a joke from a comedian, but if you've ever been to the parts of new york that aren't Irish that's really what some Italian Americans sound like. XD)


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 26, 2008)

i only speak english. I really want to speak Japanese though.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 26, 2008)

does anyone want a pop? Yea I'm a midwesterner, shoot me. no I take that back, people from Jersey want to shoot us already for saying pop instead of coke


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 29, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> //311, (//1)12. 1_4131331)()(+;
> 
> 3/3//7(_)411`/ 5()//3()//3 //45 (+901//(+ 7() 51>341{ 1337. 1 1=1(+(_)1231) 47 13457 17 51-1()(_)1) 133 51>()1{3// 1>()11(+1-171`/, 5112.
> 
> -17. (_)21-145.





haha...go l33t lmao.
though they use an odd form.

Well, ...thats as far as i got lol.

)-(3110, ! 4//  //3  4|| |)  //3  !5  //)-(0 ! 4//.....hi lmao
Anyway...to do this for reall lets see....
Salut, Je m'appelle Luna, Je suis des Etats-Unis aussi, mais ma nationalitÃ© originale est Suisse. Ainsi Je parle franÃ§ais.   =]
Anyway...to do this for reall lets see....
Salut, Je m'appelle Luna, Je suis des Etats-Unis aussi, mais ma nationalitÃ© originale est Suisse. Ainsi Je parle franÃ§ais.   =]


I do speak other languages...just thats the one I prefer.
However...english site...english speakers. lmao.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 29, 2008)

Andor vagyok. MagyarorszÃ¡g, ApÃ¡tistvÃ¡nfalva bÅ‘l jÃ¶ttem.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 29, 2008)

Me llamo LobaHuskita (pero Uds. pueden llamarme Loba) y estoy de los EE.UU
But I'm like a disgrace to my peoples since...I practically speak broken Spanish u_u


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2008)

Is "filthy, crude and invective-laden" considered a language?


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm from America.

But I speak Francais and learning chinese.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 31, 2008)

From the inflation-riddled dumphole of the US, elementary spanish and poor english skills.  Oh well.

If you can blame anything, let it be the President.


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 31, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> eternal_flare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha


----------



## Exiles (Apr 3, 2008)

Wrrroum, jÃ¡ jsem z ÄŒeskÃ© Republiky XD


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 3, 2008)

coming to you live in English, Deutch, and now Italiano!


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 6, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> (//1)12. //37-(47;
> 
> 1  1=4!1_  70  533  1-10//  !7  !5  541)  71-147  1337  1-145  4(1-13!/31)  !75  1>(_)121>053   01=   1-14/!//(+   4   //34//!//(+   3//(12!1>731)   !//   53Q(_)3//(3535   01=   5`///1301_5  71-1a7  12353//131_3  1_3773125.
> 
> ...



Man, that's some line-noise problem you've got on your modem... 
Maori: Tena koutou, tena koutou, tena koutou katoa. Ko Mayfurr taku ingoa, a, no Aotearoa au.*
English: Hello, my name is Mayfurr, I'm from New Zealand.
German: Hallo, meine name ist Mayfurr, ich kommen aus Neuseeland.

* can't work out how to do macrons, dammit


----------



## Canard (Apr 6, 2008)

Sjal: HÃ«, amÃ«nin er Erik o adan Farlaslanunla YnistÃ¤ile.

English: Hi. My name's Erik and I live in the United States. 

Esperanto: Saluton. Mi nomiÄas Eriko kaj loÄas en Usono.

Gregg Shorthand: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stenotype (Phoenix): /HAO*EU /-FPLT /PHAOEU /TPHAEUPL /P-FS /AEUR /EUBG /KPUPB /SKW- /KWR- /HREUFB /TPH*T /KWRAO*UPBS /-FPLT


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

been living in Sweden all my life so thats my main language and English being my second language, the only languages I can speak fluently.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 7, 2008)

English: Hello, my name is Amanda. XP

I also speak l33t, chatspeak, and Shakespearian! ^.~ (definitely not fluent in any other real languages...)


----------



## oberstbart (Apr 24, 2008)

Hei! Jeg heter Vetle og er fra Norge - Hey! I'm Vetle, and I'm from Norway


Norge eier, for vi fant opp ostehÃ¸velen! xD


----------



## Arc (Apr 24, 2008)

Hallo, mein Name ist Jens und ich komme aus Deutschland.

Hi. My name is Jens and I come from Germany.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm Filipino

Tagalog:Hi,sa lahat ng taga-FA,mukang aku lang ata pinoy dito......

English:Hi to all FA members,looks like I'm the only Filipino here......


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 26, 2008)

jcfynx said:


> ã‚¢ã‚¿ã‚¤ã¯ã‚¸ãƒ£ãƒ³ã‚¯ãƒ©ãƒ‰ã£ã¦ã„ã†ã‚“ã ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ã‚‰æ¥ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚å‘½ã¯å¾Œï¼“ãƒ¶æœˆã—ã‹ãªã„ã‚“ã ã€‚
> 
> ã¾ã ãƒã‚§ãƒªãƒ¼ã ã—ã€‚ã€€ã€‚ã‚œã‚œï¼ˆÂ´ï¼¯ï½€ï¼‰Â°ã‚œã€‚



The new forum software has only made my language more exotic


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello my name is Christopher and I'm half American/Half Swede

Hej jag heter Chrisopher och jag är hälften Amerikan Hälten Svensk.

|-|3||0 my n4m3 15 15hnuv4|0k 4nd 1 4m 4n 1n73rn37 p3r50n

01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01000011 01101000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110000 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01001000 01100001 01101100 01100110 00100000 01000001 01101101 01100101 01110010 01101001 01100011 01100001 01101110 00101111 01001000 01100001 01101100 01100110 00100000 01010011 01110111 01100101 01100100 01101001 01110011 01101000 

Yeah I cheated, I used 1337 firefox addon.


----------



## eevachu (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, golly gee, I'm from Canada, now don't cha know?  I also know this other language here, eh.

Mi nomiÄas Eevachu, kaj mi ne komprenas la plejparto de vin.

Figure out what it is, and you get a geek cookie.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Google => Esperanto


----------



## eevachu (Apr 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Google => Esperanto



Bah!  Google is cheating.  You win a broken nose.  Sorry.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Well you said "figure out" and not "know"


----------



## Emperorpenguin (Feb 21, 2011)

Salve a tutti, sono nato e vivo in Italia. So di essere in ritardo ma non mi interessa

Hello all, I was born and live in Italy. I know I'm late, but I don't care

Bonjour, je suis ne et je vive en Italie. Je sais que je suis en retard mais ce ne m'emporte pas.

Mi parlo anca zeneize, se gh'Ã¨ qualche d'un ch'o vegne da e mie parti sciÃ  me faghe un fischio


----------



## LawrenceXVIII (Feb 21, 2011)

English:Hello,I Am Lawrence :O

Chinese:Nihao, Wa She Lawrence :O


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 21, 2011)

English: Hey, my name's Adelio. 

Spanish: Hola, me llamo Adelio. 

French: Bonjour, j'm'appelle Adelio. 

Texan: Howdy y'all! Ah'm Adelio! XD


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread has become the "Your languagES" thread. x3

Ciao, mi chiamo Valy e sono italiana.
Salut, je m'appelle Valy et je suis italienne.
Hola, yo me llamo Valy y soy italiana.
Hello, my name is Valy and I'm italian.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 21, 2011)

How the hell is it possible to necro a thread from 2008? Were you trying to necro it or were you just hunting though the archives and got too excited that you felt the need to post?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2011)

bleep bleep necro alert necro alert


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's a translation I made recently.

English: "Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo" makes a living cleaning fish tanks and occasionally prostituting himself. How much he charges I'm not sure, but the price is worth it if it keeps him off the streets and out of another movie. "Deuce Bigalow" is aggressively bad, as if it wants to cause suffering to the audience. The best thing about it is that it runs for only 75 minutes.

In my native language:

Spanish: "Deuce Bigalow: GigolÃ³ Europeo" se gana la vida limpiando peceras y de vez en cuando prostituyÃ©ndose. De cuÃ¡nto cobra no estoy seguro, pero el precio vale la pena si lo mantiene lejos de la calle y fuera de otra pelÃ­cula. "Deuce Bigalow" es agresivamente mala, como si quisiera causarle sufrimiento al pÃºblico. Lo mejor de ella es que dura solo 75 minutos.

And in other languages as well, ordered by relationship with each other (i.e. Romance languages next to each other an so forth). Parenthesized sentences are romanizations.

Catalan: "Deuce Bigalow: GigolÃ³ Europeo" es guanya la vida netejant peixeres i de tant en tant prostituint-se. De quant cobra no estic segur, perÃ³ el preu val la pena si lo mantÃ¨ lluny dels carrers i fora de una altra pelÂ·licula. "Deuce Bigalow" es agresivamente mal, com si volguÃ©s causar sofriment al pÃºblic. El millor de ella es que dura nomÃ¨s 75 minutos.
Portuguese: "GigolÃ´ Europeu por Acidente" ganha a vida limpando aquÃ¡rios e de vez em quando se prostituindo. De quanto cobra, nÃ£o estou ceto, mas o preÃ§o vale a pena si manter-lo longe da rua e fora de outro filme. "GigolÃ´ Europeu" Ã© agressivamente ruim, como se quesse causar sofrimento Ã  audienca. O melhor dele Ã© que sÃ³ dura 75 minutos.
Italian: "Deuce Bigalow - Puttano in Saldo" si guadagna da vivere pulindo peschiere e di tanto in tanto prostituindosi. Di quanto fa pagare, non sono certo, ma il prezzo ne vale la pena se lo tiene via delle strade et fuora da un altro film. "Deuce Bigalow" Ã¨ aggressivamente brutto, come si volesse causare sofferenza al publico. La cosa migliore di lui Ã¨ che dura solo 75 minuti.
French: Le "Gigolo malgrÃ© lui" gagne sa vie en nettoyant des aquarium et de temps en temps se prostituant. Combien il faire payer, j'en ne suis pas sÃ»r, mais le prix vaut la peine s'il le garde loin de la rue et d'un autre film. "Gigolo" est aggressivement mauvais, comme s'il voulait causer des souffrances au public. La meilleure chose de lui est qu'il ne dure que 75 minutes.
Romanian: "Un gigolo de doi bani Ã®n Europa" se cÃ¢ÅŸtigÄƒ existenÅ£a curÄƒÅ£Ã¢nd acvarii ÅŸi din cÃ¢nd Ã®n cÃ¢nd se prostituÃ¢ndu-se. CÃ¢t Ã®ncaseazÄƒ, eu nu sunt sigur, dar preÅ£ul este meritat dacÄƒ Ã®l Å£ine departe de strÄƒzi ÅŸi din Ã®ncÄƒ un alt film. "Gigolo de doi bani" este agresive rÄƒu, ca ÅŸi cum vrea sÄƒ cauze suferinÅ£a publicului. Cel mai bun lucru de el este cÄƒ dureazÄƒ doar 75 minute.
German: "Deuce Bigalow: EuropÃ¤ischer Gigolo" verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt indem er FischkÃ¤sten reiniget und sich gelegentlich prostituiert. Wie viel er berechnet, bin ich nicht sicher, aber der Preis lohnt sich, wenn er ihn weg von der StraÃŸe und auÃŸerhalb von noch einem Film haltet. "Deuce Bigalow" ist aggressiv schlecht, als ob er wollte dem Publikum Leiden hervorrufen. Das Beste davon ist, dass er nur 75 Minuten dauert.
Dutch: "Deuce Bigalow: Europeese Gigolo" verdient de kost door het aquaria reinigen en zich af en toe prostitueren. Hoeveel hij vraagt, ik ben niet zeker, maar de prijs is de moeite waard als hij houdt hem van de straat en buiten nog een film. "Deuce Bigalow" is agressief slecht, als of hij wil lijden de publiek veroorzaken. Het beste ding over het is dat hij duurt maar 75 minuten.
Swedish: "Deuce Bigalow: Europeiska Gigolo" fÃ¶rsÃ¶rjar sig genom att rengÃ¶ra akvarier och tillfÃ¤lligtvis prostituera sig. Hur mycket han tar betalt, jag Ã¤r inte sÃ¤ker, men priset Ã¤r vÃ¤rt det om det hÃ¥llar honom frÃ¥n gatorna och ur en annan film. "Deuce Bigalow" Ã¤r aggressivt dÃ¥lig, som om den vill vÃ¥lla publiken lidande. Det bÃ¤sta med det Ã¤r som den varar pÃ¥ 75 minuter.   
Russian: "ÐœÑƒÐ¶Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹Ð·Ð¾Ð²Ñƒ 2" Ð·Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð°Ñ‚Ñ‹Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð½Ð° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÑŒ Ñ‡Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ñ Ð°ÐºÐ²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸ÑƒÐ¼Ñ‹ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‚ÑƒÑ†Ð¸ÐµÐ¹. Ð¡ÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð±ÐµÑ€ÐµÑ‚ Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑƒÐ²ÐµÌÑ€ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð½Ð¾ Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¸Ñ‚ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶Ð¸Ñ‚ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð°Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐµ Ð¾Ñ‚ ÑƒÐ»Ð¸Ñ† Ð¸ Ð²Ð½Ðµ ÐµÑ‰Ñ‘ Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼Ð°. "ÐœÑƒÐ¶Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½Ð°" Ð°Ð³Ñ€ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ñ…Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð±ÑƒÐ´Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚ Ð²Ñ‹Ð·Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼. Ð›ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð± ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¼, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚ÑÑ 75 Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÑ‚Ð¾Ð².
Polish: "Deuce Bigalow: Boski Å»igolo w Europie" zarabia pieniÄ…dze przez czyszczenie akwarium i od czasu do czasu prostytuowanie siÄ™. Ile on liczy, nie jestem pewien, ale cena jest warta jeÅ›li trzyma go z dala od ulicy i z jeszcze jednej film. "Deuce Bigalow" jest agresywne zÅ‚y, jak gdyby chce wywoÅ‚ywaÄ‡ cierpienie widownie. Najlepiej o nim jest Å¼e trwa tylko 75 minut.
Czech: "Deuce Bigalow: EvropskÃ½ gigolo" uÅ¾ivÃ­ se tÃ­m, Å¾e ÄiÅ¡tÃ­ akvÃ¡ria i pÅ™Ã­leÅ¾itostnÄ› prostituuje se. Kolik si ÃºÄtuje, nejsem si jistÃ½, ale cena je za to, pokud drÅ¾Ã­ ho od ulic i z dalsÃ­ho filma. "Deuce Bigalow" je agresivnu zlá»³, jakoby chce zpÅ¯sobovat utrpenÃ­ obecenstvu. NejlepÅ¡Ã­ vÄ›c na tom je, Å¾e trva jen 75 minut.
Turkish: "AvrupalÄ± Jigolo Deuce Bigalow" akvaryumlar temizleyerek ve fahiÅŸelik bazen yaparak hayatÄ±nÄ± kazanÄ±r. KaÃ§ para ister emin deÄŸilim ama fiyat buna deÄŸer, sokaklar ve daha filmin dÄ±sÄ±na onu uzak tutarsa. "Deuce Bigalow" agresif kÃ¶tÃ¼, cefa seyirciye neden olmak ister sankÄ±. En gÃ¼zeldir ancak 75 dakikalar sÃ¼rdÃ¼ÄŸÃ¼.
Japanese: ã€Žãƒ‡ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ»ãƒ“ã‚¬ãƒ­ã‚¦ã€ãƒ¨ãƒ¼ãƒ­ãƒƒãƒ‘ã®ã‚¸ã‚´ãƒ­ã€ã¯æ°´æ§½ã‚’æŽƒé™¤ã—ã¦ã¨æ™‚ã€…å£²ã‚Šã„æ¸¡ã—ã¦ç”Ÿè¨ˆã‚’ç«‹ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚åƒ•ã¯ã„ãã‚‰è«‹æ±‚ã™ã‚‹ã®ã¯ã‚ã‹ã‚‰ãªã„ãŒã€é€šã‚Šã¨ã‚‚ã†ä¸€ã¤ã®æ˜ ç”»ã‹ã‚‰é ã–ã‘ã‚‰ã‚Œã‚Œã°ã€ä¾¡æ ¼ã¯ä¾¡å€¤ãŒã‚ã‚‹ã“ã¨ã€‚ã€Žãƒ‡ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ»ãƒ“ã‚¬ãƒ­ã‚¦ã€ã¯ã¾ã‚‹ã§è¦³å®¢ã«è‹¦æ‚©ã‚’å¼•ãèµ·ã“ã—ãŸãŒã‚‹ã®ã‚ˆã†ã«ä¾µç•¥çš„ã«æ‚ªã„ã€‚æœ€é«˜ã®äº‹ãŒ75åˆ†ã®ã¿ã‚’ç¶šãäº‹ã€‚
(Deyuusu Bigarou : Yooropa no Jigoro wa suisou wo souji shite tokidoki uriwatashite seikei wo tateru. Boku wa ikura seikyuu suru no wo wakaranai ga, toori to mou hitotsu no eiga kara toozakerarereba, kakaru wa kachi ga aru. Deyuusu Bigarou wa marude kankyaku ni kunou o hikiokoshita garu no you ni sekkyouku-teki ni warui. Saikou no koto ga 75-fun nomi o tsuzuku koto.)
Arabic: ÙŠÙƒØ³Ø¨ "Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo" Ø§Ù„Ø¹ÙŠØ´  Ø¨Ø§Ù„ØªÙ†Ø¸ÙŠÙ Ø­ÙˆØ¶ Ø³Ù…Ùƒ Ùˆ Ø§Ù„Ø¯Ø¹Ø§Ø±Ø© Ù†ÙØ³Ù‡. ÙƒÙ… ÙŠØ­Ø§Ø³Ø¨, Ø£Ù†Ø§ Ù„Ø³Øª Ù…ØªØ§ÙƒØ¯ Ù…Ù†Ù‡ Ø¨Ù„ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹Ø± ÙŠØ³ØªØ­Ù‚ Ø°Ù„Ùƒ Ø¥Ø°Ø§ ÙŠØ¨Ù‚ÙŠÙ‡ Ø¨Ø¹ÙŠØ¯Ø§ Ø¹Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø´ÙˆØ§Ø±Ø¹ Ùˆ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ ÙÙŠÙ„Ù… Ø¢Ø®Ø±."Deuce Bigalow" Ù‡Ùˆ Ø¨Ù‚ÙˆØ© Ø³ÙŠØ¦ ÙƒØ£Ù† ÙŠØ±ÙŠØ¯ Ø£Ù† ÙŠØ³Ø¨Ø¨ Ø§Ù„Ø¬Ù…Ù‡ÙˆØ± Ù…Ø¹Ø§Ù†Ø§Ø©. Ø§Ù„Ø§ÙØ¶Ù„ ÙÙŠÙ‡ Ù‡Ùˆ Ø£Ù† ÙŠØ¯ÙˆÙ… ÙÙ‚Ø· 75 Ø¯Ù‚Ø§Ù’Ø¦Ù‚.
(Yaksub "Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo" al-â½aysh bil-tanÅ¼Ä«f Ä§awÄ‘ samak wal-diâ½Ära nafsahu. Kam yuÄ§Äsibu, 'anÄ lastu mutÄkkad minhu, bal al-sir yastaÄ§iqu dhÄlika 'idhÄ yubqayahu baâ½Ä«dan â½an ash-shawÄraâ½ wa khÄrij fÄ«lm Äkhar. "Deuce Bigalow" huwa sayi' biquwa ka'an yarÄ«da 'an yasabbaba al-jumhÅ«r muâ½ÄnÄ. Al-afÄ‘al fihu huwa 'anna yudÅ«mu faqaÅ£ 75 daqÄ'aq.)
Chinese: è¿ªå°¤æ–¯æ¯”ç›–å°”æ´›ï¼šæ¬§æ´²èˆžç”·è°‹ç”Ÿé€šè¿‡æ‰“æ‰«é±¼ç¼¸å’Œæœ‰æ—¶å–æ·«ã€‚ä»–æ”¶è´¹å¤šå°‘ï¼Œæˆ‘ä¸ç¡®ä¿¡ï¼Œ ä½†ä»·æ ¼å€¼å¾—å¦‚æžœå®ƒè®©ä»–è¿œç¦»è¡—é“å’Œå¦ä¸€ç”µå½±ã€‚è¿ªå°¤æ–¯æ¯”ç›–å°”æ´›æ˜¯æ”»å‡»æ€§åœ°ç³Ÿç³•å¥½åƒå®ƒæƒ³å¼•èµ·è§‚ä¼—çš„ç—›è‹¦ã€‚å…³äºŽå®ƒçš„æœ€å¥½çš„äº‹æƒ…æ˜¯å®ƒæŒç»­åªä¸ƒåäº”åˆ†é’Ÿã€‚
(DÃ­ yÃ³u sÄ« bÇ gÃ i Ä›r luÃ²: ÅŒuzhÅu wÇ” nÃ¡n mÃ³ushÄ“ng tÅngguÃ² dÇŽ sÇŽo yÃº gÄng hÃ© yÇ’u shÃ¬ mÃ i yÃ­n. TÄ shÅufÃ¨i duÅshÇŽo, wÇ’ bÃ¹ quÃ¨xÃ¬n, dÃ n jiÃ gÃ© zhÃ­dÃ© rÃºguÇ’ tÄ rÃ ng tÄ yuÇŽn lÃ­ jiÄ“dÃ o hÃ© lÃ¬ng yÄ« diÃ nyÇng. DÃ­ yÃ³u sÄ« bÇ gÃ i Ä›r luÃ² gÅngjÄ« xÃ¬ng de zÄogÄoï¼ŒhÇŽoxiÃ ng tÄ xiÇŽng yÇnqÇ guÄnzhÃ²ng de tÃ²ngkÇ”. GuÄnyÃº tÄ de zuÃ¬ hÇŽo de shÃ¬qÃ­ng shÃ¬ tÄ chÃ­xÃ¹ zhÄ« qÄ« shÃ­ wÇ” fÄ“nzhÅng.)


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola, me llamo Ratte y esta es mi repuesta y cerradura aquÃ­.


----------

